# Mac O/S Problems



## Trigger911 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello guys Nubie mac guy here. I run linux alot but havent ran a mac in 18 years so I'm here to ask some questions. A friend at school bought a mac powerbook at a flee market and the os is missing some files and allot of the directory's are locked. But all she got was the laptop and the power cord she only paid 190 for it but there is not any recovery cds. I told her to take it back but the sell was final. But I'm wondering if there was a easy way to fix it. I'm honestly about to install Ubuntu on it to get her off my back. 

Also another guy i know says hes got a os x disc but he said i have to provide my own key but the version is a bit diff. I believe he  said it was 10.4.10. But would the cd key be on the laptop I looked all over didn't find one I didn't pop the battery out of yet tho but I dont think it would be there. 

Laptop Info:
Mac OS X 10.4.11
Powerbook G4 (model Powerbook 6.1)


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 16, 2008)

Well the guy just sent me an email i guess he was joking about the key sorry for the dumb question.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 16, 2008)

if you hold control+s and boot to cmd promot and do this cms ir will just be like setting up a new pc. and wont loose any files and suck if you loose your password.

/sbin/fsck -y [Enter]
/sbin/mount -uaw [Enter]
rm /var/db/.applesetupdone [Enter]
reboot [Enter]


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 16, 2008)

I was about to tell you that Mac OSX doesn't use keys.

If you are still having issues, why not download the 10.4.11 update from apple and reapply.

Big download I'm afraid. 

For any other drivers, try versiontracker.com; or apple.

I will in the meantime try to find some mac specific forums for you.


----------



## Trigger911 (Mar 17, 2008)

its fixed and out the door haha


----------

